# Best Fishing rods for Salmon



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,

I'm just looking to know, Which is the best best Fishing rods for Salmon or which Fishing rods do you use ?


Thanks
Fish Jumanji


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

SALMON ?? in FLORIDA ??
Don't Think So

the closest thing we have to salmon is the American Shad - is that what you mean ?


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

:spam:????


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Sloppy - - - 
if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck, smells like a duck, quacks like a duck, 
by golly you done went and got yourself a _DUCK_ !!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Every post from OP is very broken English and sometimes doesn't even pertain to the question/issue in the thread. I'm scared to see what's embedded in that link.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

in one of his first posts, I got up the nerve to check it out.
I don't know how this person has a connection with the website
but it is for a Deep Sea Fishing charter company in Miami.
it has actual photos of Jumanji Fishing Charters . . . . 
but - the website is professionally done with "_perfect_" English.

so I am only guessing here that his posts are just an attempt to drum up a little business
with free advertisement. his website has NOTHING to do with pier or surf fishing.
just a big arse charter boat going after big arse fish . . . which is cool with me.
I like big red snapper - I don't care how they are caught LOL. (legally, of course).
it is just a brain burner as how his big arse charter boat company with all the latest 21st Century
electronics and equipment has to come here to us ground pounders to ask about what tackle to use for Atlantic Salmon
that is only found way "Up Nawth" - and I mean a _looonnnnnnnggggg_ way Up Nawth from Miami !!!

but yes, I feel it is okay to check him out. (( but it is still






, no matter how you fry it ))

their "blog" has all the topics and information that any _TROLL _can collect from fishing and boating sites such as ours.










.


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Kudos to you for checking out the link......I was scared it may have one of them computer crashing viruses embedded in it. I guess you are right, they just trying any way possible to get their name out there and drum up some business.


----------

